# Aries 666th Post Giveaway! ! !



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Been waiting for this post for a long time now
Its my 666th post! And to show my appreciation I'm giving away a brand new Ergo Dancing Dankung with Aries "single cord" paracord wrist lanyard and Steel ammo lanyard, no postage necessary! 

Rules: Say "im in" and take a number (in order) from 1-1000
So, if the person before you posted: I'm in #1
Then you post: I'm in #2
Please keep in order...
The number will be randomly generated in one week from today. 

Good luck and thank you for participating!

Whats not to love about this forum


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Am so in
#1
Thanks


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in

Ghost # 2


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh man Ghost:lol: Now that I sent out your Blue Axe, what would you do with yourself if you won a second for the collection! 
Hope you enjoy the blue axe and hope the bracelet isn't too big. And good luck!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx for the chance!

I'm in #3


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm in! #4


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Aries666 said:


> Oh man Ghost:lol: Now that I sent out your Blue Axe, what would you do with yourself if you won a second for the collection! Hope you enjoy the blue axe and hope the bracelet isn't too big. And good luck!


 be ready for any thing lol.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in #5

Thanks!!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

i'm in 6


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm in #7

Thanks!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm in #7


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm in #8


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm in thanks !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I am In #9 Thanks for the Give Away Drawing my friend


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I'm in # 10


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

I'm in #11


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Im in 12


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in # 13 I hope this isn't bad luck. # 13


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I`m in 14 #, Thanks!! SSPT...


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm in at 16 as 7 was done twice


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm in! 17. Thanks for the great giveaway.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm in. #18. Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Im in 19 thank you!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm in. #20 Super cool of you to be so generous!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in....21


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

im in #22


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm in #23


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

nice! I'm in @24


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

I want in too #25.

Keith


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm in! Thanks!
#26


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm in, #27, thanks!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

EddieCar said:


> I'm in at 16 as 7 was done twice


So Smiling Fury is #15

And GHT is number #28 since he forgot a number

And I am # 29  Because I am in , Thank you Aries (happy devils number!) and GL all!


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

I'm in #30


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm in... #31 thanks for the chance!.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm in @ # 32! 
Thnx for the chance!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm in #33


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I am in! #34!
Thank you Aries!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you for the chance, mighty generous of you! I'm in with #35 please


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

I'M IN #36

thank you for the chance!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in #37!


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

I`m in 38 #, Thanks man!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for this it's really cool! I'm in number #39.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I AM IN! #40

Thanks for the opportunity! 

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in! #41


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I will have to pass ... but this is very generous of you.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## cln8381 (Jul 10, 2014)

Im in #42
Thanks


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I am in 43 Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I'm in #44. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm In #45! Thanks!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm in #46


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm in #47. What a sweet looking SS


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

I'm in #48, Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## willscarlet (Sep 30, 2013)

Don't have a Dankung, so I'm in #49. Thanks for the chance. :twocents:


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm in. #50

Thanks


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I'm in #51


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in, #52. Thank you.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, 52 participants so far I'm going to have to update because I see #7 was missed. Which means the second person to choose #7 is disqualified :blink: I'm just kidding:lol: but I will update here soon for all to see. Hopefully many more participants still to come


----------



## Vaughngoesham (Mar 29, 2014)

IM in #53. Thanks!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey if UK entries are accepted then I'm in at 17.
Cheers Aries.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Ok I should really read all the pages shouldn't I ha ha ha. I'll try again. I'm in at 54. 
Cheers Aries.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Uk welcome


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

NICE!!
Then I'm definitely in. Thanks for the opportunity Aries. Good luck to all who enter.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Just to reinform everybody, Uk, Canada and all others outside the US are more than welcome to participate


----------



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm in #57


----------



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

#56 goes to Barkey Bow


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I'm in @ 58. Thx.*


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm in #59. :headbang:


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm in #60


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Here is the Recap to the best of my knowledge. I placed everyone in order as they arrived.

Leon13 #1
Ghost0311 #2
Flipgun #3
Arber #4
Porkchopsling #5
Wolf98 #6
E.G #7
SmilingFury #8
Jolli4688 #9
G.H.T #10
Oldmister #11
Oneproudmeximan #12
NeoCatapults #13
Sharpshooter II #14
TreeFork #15
Slingshooter PT #16
EddieCar #17
S.S slinger #18
Lacumo #19
Marnix #20
Youllshootyereyeout #21
Rockslinger #22
Kobe23 #23
Shew97 #24
TSM #25
Keith B. Ninble #26
D. Nelson #27
ChapmanHands #28
John Krakatoa #29
DankungMaster #30
Tradspirit #31
AmmoMike #32
Erniepc1 #33
Narcaleptic sling shooter #34
Viper010 #35
Carboncopy #36
BCLuxor #37
M.F #38
Sharpshooter JD #39
Emitto #40
BeanFlip #41
Cln8381 #42
Can-Opener #43
Devils Rival #44
Rygny27 #45
PepperMark #46
Medley #47
RTR104 #48
Willscarlet #49
Canh8r #50
RyanJL #51 
Stej #52
Vanghugoesham #53
BrakeyBow #54
SkullsFB #55
Mr.monkeynipples #56
Kalevala #57
D.Riley # 58


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm in #61


----------



## Morocoy (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm in #62


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

The Winner!

I threw everybody's name into my ammo bucket instead of a random number. The number thing is not so effective. Anyway I let Lily pick out a name and she pulled out none other than DRiley. Please pm me your info so I can get it out to you And thank you for everyone's participation.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Congratulations dude. Aeries thanks for the chance. DRiley enjoy the prize. Have fun shooting it.

Clint.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Congratulations to DRiley :thumbsup:


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Congrats to the winner and props to the host!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats D! Thanx for the chance.


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Woooooooooooooot lucky dog DRiley > Thanks for the fun times Aries666


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

DRiley sent me a PM saying he didn't want it and he wanted me to have it. :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:

Just kidding. Congratulations on the win Mr. DRiley.

Thanks Aries666


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congratulations to DRiley :thumbsup:

Thanks for the chance Aries666!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Congads and thanks for the chance.


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

THANK YOU Aries, I like dankungs


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

DRiley said:


> THANK YOU Aries, I like dankungs


That's not what Keith.B.Nimble saaaaaaid :wave: . Congrats again man.


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

Congratulations Driley. Have fun with it.


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you Aries


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Aries, congrats DRiley!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats D!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Congrats to the winner.  Thanks for the fun!


----------



## SwiftHD (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm in 17


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

Congratulations. Enjoy the toy.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats! Thanks For The Giveaway!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the chance and congrats to DRiley!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you my friend for holding the giveaway contest.....Congrats to Mr.D Riley...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the chance Aries, and congrats DRiley! ????????????


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks and congrats 
Cheers


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

It's here ! And just as nice as Aries said it was. Very comfortable to hold and shoot. The lanyard and ammo holder are nicely done. THANKS Aries. Did I mention I like Dankungs ?


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice collection Riley , I see it found a great home indeed! I hope the bracelet fits ok


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

That blue gray snake paracord is my all time favorite. I have about 50ft of it right now


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Congratulations Dick! Couldn't have gone to a better our more generous guy


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

And the knot work on the Lucky Rings is fantastic!


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, I don't remember who, but someone else here on the forum showed their luck ring wrapped like that, I just copied the design. Don't remember who, or what the design is called. The x-small luck ring is still too hard to hold to shoot well.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Try a paracord loop at the bottom. Much like the leather loops seen on the Wishbone shooters that Flipgun has been making.


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm in 373


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

whoops a bit late but its a nice thing to see people like you keeping the slingshot community fun and friendly


----------

